# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Ηλεκτρική σκούπα Electrolux

## haris_216

Έχουμε μια σκούπα Electrolux (μοντέλο ze2251) που μέχρι τώρα μας έχει  βγει αρκετά καλή και σαν απορροφητικότητα αλλά και σαν ευελιξία (μικρό  σχετικά μέγεθος).
Πριν από λίγο καιρό, σε ένα απότομο μάζεμα του  καλωδίου, σταμάτησε να το μαζεύει. Θεωρώντας ότι ίσως κάπου μέσα να  μπλέχτηκε, την άνοιξα αλλά είδα ότι τελικά είχε σπάσει ο μηχανισμός (πιο  συγκεκριμένα το πλαστικό που συγκρατούσε το έλασμα "ελατήριο" που κάνει  την επαναφορά). 
Προσπάθησα να κάνω τις προφανείς επισκευές  (σταθεροποίηση του ελάσματος με κάποιο μικρό βιδάκι, κλπ) αλλά λόγω του  μικρού πάχους του πλαστικού δεν πιάνει σταθερά με αποτέλεσμα μετά από  ένα μάζεμα να φεύγει πάλι.
Την αρχική απόφαση να το κρατήσουμε ως  έχει και απλά να μαζεύουμε το καλώδιο μετά το καθάρισμα, αν και την  εφαρμόζω εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα, λέω να την εγκαταλείψω αφού και  ενοχλητική είναι αλλά και το πλακέ καλώδιο έχει αρχίζει να συστρέφεται  και να φθείρεται (κατέληξα έτσι και στο "φιλοσοφικό" συμπέρασμα ότι  πολλά πράγματα που θεωρούμε δεδομένα κι ενίοτε όχι τόσο σημαντικά,  αποδεικνύεται ότι τελικά είναι :Smile: ). 
Μήπως  κάποιος συνφρουμίτης θα μπορούσε να με κατευθύνει που θα μπορούσα να  βρω το σχετικό ανταλλακτικό (το "καρούλι" με ή χωρίς καλώδιο); 
Σε  σχετικό ψαξιματάκι online δεν βρήκα κάτι. Το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν ότι το  αντίστοιχο εξάρτημα από άλλη σκούπα (bosch αν θυμάμαι καλά) στοιχίζει 40  ευρώ πράγμα που θεωρώ ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο αν και το δικό μου (αν  υπάρχει) στοιχίζει τόσο αφού με τα ίδια χρήματα παίρνεις καινούργια  σκούπα και αν βάλεις τα διπλά παίρνεις και μια ψιλοκαλή.
H όποια βοήθεια ή πρόταση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη

Περνώντας  από κάποιο μαγαζί με ανταλλακτικά στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (κοντά στο  κτήριο του ΟΣΕ) αν και αρχικά μου είπαν "πες μας το μοντέλο να δούμε αν  υπάρχει" όταν σήμερα τους κάλεσα για να τους το πω μου είπαν ότι "δεν  γίνεται, πρέπει να την φέρεις από δω να δούμε". Ίσως και να είναι η  πρέπουσα λύση αλλά δυστυχώς το ωράριό μου δεν επιτρέπει να βρεθώ δύο  φορές ακόμη (μία να την πάω και μία να την πάρω) στο κέντρο. Επίσης αυτό  θα σήμαινε και το να μείνουμε χωρίς σκούπα για κάποιες μέρες λίγες ή  πολλές (ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα της δουλειάς)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

1) Με ποια από τα παρακάτω καρούλια μοιάζει
http://shop.electrolux.co.uk/categor...leaners/Cables
2) σε ποιο σημείο έσπασε αν είσαι τυχερός και είναι το παρακάτω (κάπως σώθηκες)
http://shop.electrolux.co.uk/product...Cable+Retainer
3) Ασύμφορο να αλλάξεις καρούλι (όπου το ανελέητο χούφτωμα από τεχνικούς θα είναι διπλά δεδομένο)
4) Επειδή νιώθω σαν ένα είδος σούπερμαν / σπαιντερμαν , και δείξεις το σπασμένο κομμάτι με αναλυτική φωτογραφία μπρος πίσω + το ελατήριο , ίσως γίνουμε και θεοί. Αρκεί να μην τσαλάκωσες το ελατήριο στην μέση

----------


## haris_216

Σ' ευχαριστώ Πέτρο για την ταχύτατη απάντηση.
Θα κοιτάξω το βραδάκι όταν θα είμαι σπίτι, να ξαναλύσω τη σκούπα και να βγάλω φωτό.
Πάντως πραγματικά δεν πίστευα ότι κάτι τόσο επουσιώδες λειτουργικά (είναι καθαρά θέμα πρακτικότητας) θα στοίχιζε τόσο.
Για το μοτέρ εντάξει να το δεχτώ (και πάλι να μην έχει την τιμή καινούργιας σκούπας)
Θα ενημερώσω

----------


## stam1982

Χάρη καλησπέρα έχω τη z1035 αλλα έχει θέμα το μοτερ της.Αν σου κάνει το ανταλλακτικό πολύ ευχαρίστως.

----------


## xsterg

ολοκληρη αθηνα δεν μπορεις να βρεις καποιο καταστημα που να σε βολευει κοντα στο σπιτι σου? εμεις εδω στην επαρχια και εχουμε 5-6 μεγαλα καταστηματα αυτου του ειδους.

----------


## haris_216

Δυστυχώς Πέτρο δεν μπόρεσα να την ανοίξω χθες ή σήμερα, όπως είχα πει καθώς την χρειαζόταν η σύζυγος.
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω αύριο για να ποστάρω και τις φωτό που υποσχέθηκα

----------


## haris_216

> ολοκληρη αθηνα δεν μπορεις να βρεις καποιο καταστημα που να σε βολευει κοντα στο σπιτι σου? εμεις εδω στην επαρχια και εχουμε 5-6 μεγαλα καταστηματα αυτου του ειδους.


Δεν είναι αυτό το κυρίαρχο θέμα Χρήστο, αν διάβασες το ποστ μου. Το "πρόβλημα" είναι ότι απ' ότι είδα και μου είπαν το "καρούλι", αν βρεθεί σαν ανταλλακτικό, θα έχει κοντά στο 40άρι (+5, -5 δεν αλλάζει κάτι) ποσό μάλλον υπερβολικό σε σχέση με τις τιμές που έχουν οι σκούπες σήμερα.
Την ιστορία για το κατάστημα την είπα απλά για να αναφέρω πλήρως την υπόθεση.
Άσε που μπορεί η Αθηνα θεωρητικά να έχει τα πάντα αλλά έχει κι ένα μέγεθος. Και όταν πχ μένεις στην μια της άκρη και δουλεύεις στην άλλη, ή μένεις και δουλεύεις στην ίδια άκρη αλλά τα μεγάλα σχετικά καταστήματα είναι στο κέντρο, καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο εύκολο να βρεθείς εκεί.

----------


## haris_216

> Χάρη καλησπέρα έχω τη z1035 αλλα έχει θέμα το μοτερ της.Αν σου κάνει το ανταλλακτικό πολύ ευχαρίστως.


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Σταμάτη για την ευγενική σου πρόταση. Και μόνο η σκέψη σου (άσχετα αν κάνει το ανταλλακτικό) αρκεί.
Θα κοιτάξω αύριο να ποστάρω φωτογραφία του καρουλιού.
Εσύ την έχεις ανοίξει;

----------


## stam1982

ναι,δεν εχω βγάλει το καρούλι.Στην τελική να σου το δώσω και δες αν σου κάνει.Η σκούπα είναι τουλάχιστον 10ετίας.

----------


## haris_216

Εδώ είναι και οι φωτογραφίες που υποσχέθηκα.
Στην τρίτη έχω σημειώσει και το σημείο που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. Ο μεγάλος κύκλος δείχνει την αρχή του "ελατηρίου" που πρέπει κανονικά να στερεωθεί στο σημείο του μικρού κύκλου. Εκεί είχε ένα πλαστικό το οποίο έσπασε. Δοκίμασα να το πιάσω με βιδάκι αλλά το πλαστικό είναι αρκετά ψιλό σε πάχος.
Όταν πιάνει λίγο το βιδάκι τότε φεύγει με την "φόρτιση" του ελατηρίου. Όταν βιδωθεί λίγο παραπάνω βρίσκει στο πίσω πλαστικό και φρενάρει (δεν περιστρέφεται) το καρούλι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν σε παίρνει με 2 μυτοτσίμπιδα (πένσες) να κάνεις στο ελατήριο γυρίσματα όπως στο 2 (αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην φεύγει το ελατήριο ούτε δεξιά ούτε αριστερά.)
Στο 3 να κάνεις με σιδεροπρίονο μια τομή στο διπλανό τοίχωμα πλαστικού 
και στο 4 να το χώσεις μέσα? (και για να μην βγει προς τα πάνω , με ένα κολλητήρι λιώσε από το ίδιο πλαστικό και σφράγισε το από πάνω για να μην βγει.

----------


## haris_216

Σ' ευχαριστώ Πέτρο για την ιδέα (μέσω των φόρουμ άλλωστε μπορεί ο ένας να "δει" κάτι που δεν "βλέπει" ο άλλος).
Αν  και σε πρώτη φάση η ιδέα σου φαίνεται έξυπνη υπάρχει το εξής θέμα: Αυτό το  "μπρατσάκι" στο οποίο προτείνεις να γίνει τομή είναι σταθερό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάλιστα , τώρα το έπιασα το ντοκουμένο της φωτογραφίας (νόμιζα πάνω στον δίσκο που περιστρέφεται και μαζεύει το ελατήριο ήταν και το τοιχίο) !
Άρα μιλάμε (μεταφορικά) σαν να λέμε ότι έχεις έναν δίσκο CD και θέλεις πάνω σε αυτόν τον δίσκο να κολλήσεις έναν όρθιο κύλινδρο έτσι δεν είναι? (για να πιάσει και γαντζωθεί το ελατήριο).
Το να βάλεις βίδα δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια λόγο του πάχους του δίσκου και που πρέπει ούτε από μπροστά να έχει (τυχόν παξιμάδι) γιατί αυτό θα εμποδίζει το μάζεμα του ελατήριου , αλλά ούτε και από πίσω επειδή εκεί θα βρίσκεται η "ψύκτρα/δακτύλιος" μεταφοράς του ρεύματος.
Δεν ξέρω εσύ τι εργαλεία έχεις , αλλά θα μπορούσες να ετοιμάσεις ένα μικρό μεταλλικό κομμάτι πλακέ (περίπου 1 με 2 εκατοστά μήκος και 0,5 πλάτος ) και με μπρουντζοκόλλιση να κολλήσεις πάνω στο πλακέ κομμάτι έναν κύλινδρο (π.χ. από καρφί) (πρώτα τρύπημα με λεπτό τρυπάνι 3mm , περνάς τον κύλινδρο και κολλάς με μπρούντζο.). και τέλος αυτό το κομμάτι θα το κάψεις με καμινέτο και θα το βυθίσεις μέσα στο πλαστικό του δίσκου. με πολύ προσοχή και σε όσο βάθος χρειάζεται μέχρι να κρυώσει. (θα το επιχειρούσα το παραπάνω αν το πλαστικό είναι από τα "μαλακά" πλαστικά και όχι από εκείνα που είναι σαν κεραμικά που δεν λιώνουν)

----------


## haris_216

Αφού ευχαριστήσω τον Πέτρο για την πρότασή του (δυστυχώς δεν έχω μπρουντζοκόλληση-και ούτε ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι ή πως γίνεται  :Confused1: ) να ενημερώσω για την εξέλιξη του θέματος.
Λοιπόν αφού το ξανάνοιξα για να βγάλω τις φωτογραφίες, έπρεπε να το ξανακλείσω γιατί την χρειαζόταν το έταιρό μου ήμισυ. Επειδή βαριέμαι αυτό το άνοιξε-κλείσε είπα να κάνω μια διαφορετική δοκιμή με το βιδάκι που πρωτοχρησιμοποίησα. Έτσι το έπιασα με ένα βιδάκι όπως είχα κάνει και στην αρχή. Βέβαια το βιδάκι δεν μπορεί να πάει σε πολύ βάθος αφού βρίσκει στον άξονα περιστροφής και μπλοκάρει την κίνηση του "καρουλιού". Γι' αυτό το βίδωσα λίγο και έκανα 2-3 περιστροφές του ελάσματος/ελατηρίου έτσι ώστε μετά από ένα πλήρη κύκλο να περάσει άλλες 2-3 φορές πάνω από το σημείο της βίδας και έτσι να το συγκρατεί στην θέση του (ουσιαστικά "φόρτισα" το έλασμα λίγο παραπάνω). 
Για την ώρα λειτουργεί. Τώρα για πόσο θα δούμε.
Αν το "πάρω στο χέρι" θα ενημερώσω σχετικά. Αλλιώς "no news is good news" :Smile: 
Όπως και να 'χει σας ευχαριστώ για την συμμετοχή και τις ιδέες σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα αντέξει? δεν θα αντέξει? άγνωστο ....  δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη καταπόνηση σε εκείνο το σημείο. Αλλά αν έχεις παρατηρήσει σε κάποιες σκούπες όταν τραβάς έξω το καλώδιο (όλο έξω ) κάποια στιγμή θα δεις πάνω στο καλώδιο μια ταινία "σημάδι" πιασμένη πάνω στο καλώδιο . προφανώς για να σου δείξει ότι έχει φτάσει στο τέρμα (δεν το έχουν όλες οι σκούπες αυτό). Μέχρι εκείνο το σημείο δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη πίεση στο ελατήριο αλλά αν το τεντώσεις πέρα από τα όρια θα γίνει η ζημιά.




> (δυστυχώς δεν έχω μπρουντζοκόλληση-και ούτε ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι ή πως γίνεται )


 
Ναι είναι κάπως "περίεργο" αυτό . (απαιτεί ισχυρό καμινέτο να λιώσεις τον μπρούντζο και να κολλήσεις τον κύλινδρο πάνω σε π.χ. σίδερο χωρίς την χρήση ηλεκτροκόλλησης γιατί η τελευταία δεν κάνει για λεπτές δουλειές.

Το να βυθίσεις πυρακτωμένο με καμινέτο σίδερο μέσα σε πλαστικό π.χ. ένα καρφί που το έχεις στραβώσει υπό γωνία (αλλά και έχεις τετραγωνίσει κάπως το καρφί στο σημείο που θα βυθιστεί μέσα στο πλαστικό) για να βγει κύλινδρος πάνω από τον δίσκο . Είναι τόσο εγγυημένο που δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα (αν το βυθίσεις το καρφί καλά μέσα στο πλαστικό και το σκεπάσεις κιόλας με το ίδιο το υλικό του πλαστικού )  Αυτό θα το κάνεις αν ξανασπάσει η βίδα .

----------


## haris_216

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Δεν ήξερα για την μπρουτζοκόλληση. Θα το κοιτάξω γιατί φαίνεται χρήσιμη διαδικασία.

Αναφορικά με την "επισκευή" μου θα δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει. Θεωρώ ότι στο σημείο που θα φτάσει να ζορίζεται (όταν τραβηχθεί τελείως έξω το καλώδιο) το ίδιο το έλασμα που έχει τυλιχθεί αρκετές φορές πάνω από το σημείο της βίδας θα λειτουργεί σαν σταθεροποιητής της αφού θα την πιέζει στην θέση της μη δίνοντας περιθώριο για μετακίνηση.
Ευσεβείς πόθοι; Ίσως
Ο καιρός θα δείξει  :Smile:

----------

